# Pcola Pier 3/27



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

First ones on pier until 3:00 pm. One ling that I could actually confirm about 150 yards out. 17 sheeps in cooler. Rouge pomp caught of the end. Spanish an small king would not eat. Big black drum schooling everywhere doing the same. Weather turned out fine- but no surf  
Good luck all.


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

I thought that was you when I saw the Gulf shores post and this pic on P-cola piers FB page. Thanks for the report. You seem to be hitting it everyday. Awesome.


----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

Terp is that you? How long are you down for?


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

@jacked, yeah man, going to be out there until Sunday on any pier. @knot, here til Sunday. Thought I would have seen you for sure by this time. You gonna be out?


----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

Hope to get out there and see you by Sunday


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Are the Spanish coming in decent or just a few here and there?


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Are the Spanish coming in decent or just a few here and there?


A few. Today the bite was on early but not too many caught. Most were caught on sabiki.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

The sabiki takes the fun out of Spanish fishing. Can't wait till they show up and are really hungry!


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> The sabiki takes the fun out of Spanish fishing. Can't wait till they show up and are really hungry!


Oh same here. Just passing along the info.


----------

